# Spooky Birds



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Went down around the Lisbon area on Friday lookin for some birds and we couldnt get with in 100 yrds of them, is everybody having this problem or is it just me.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

yep


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Nope


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

No problems today with spooky birds, in fact, I almost stepped on a couple.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

yes, hunting pressure does it and there is more pressure this year. More birds across the state have drawn more hunters. Still a good year but the nice weather has increased hunter days afield. The ratio of roosters to hens is dropping noticably now. There will be an increased opportunity after freeze up as a lot sloughs have water beyond the cattail line now. (talked to some wet hunters today)


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

They are wild birds that are getting smarter and smarter as the season progresses. They have been hunted hard so...Quiet please! The more noise you make the more the birds hear you coming. I would assume that you are also walking by some birds. They are not all running up ahead. Don't worry about the birds that are running up ahead but do a good job of finding the ones at your feet or the ones that try to sneak out the side. This is the time of year when you can seperate the good dogs from the dogs. This is when it becomes hunting and not killing!! Wait until you try it after deer season when they are really going to be smart! DJ and I can't wait!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Dito DJ! :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

In some cases you have to be quiet, in others more noise is needed. 
This time of the year, birds holding in thin cover will bust with any amount of noise.

In thick CRP, I still think you need to make some noise, for those birds that hold tight.....like DJ said, the ones running ahead arent the ones you will be shooting.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen,

The first week I hunted my favorite spots, in two days the Pheasants had
wised up to my tactics and were very spooky.

Thursday I walked the CRP by the Farm, I could hear/see them running
ahead of me. Only got to shoot at one.

One evening, Mom and I just drove down the section line to get a count
and the Pheasants just ran along the pickup and finally ducked into the deep CRP. A hen just sat in front of us. I crepped the pickup forward to
with in 5 feet. I counted 6 Roosters.

These birds had not been pressured yet, so they were not spooky yet.

Auf wiederseden


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

The birds seemed to hold very well for us. We killed our limit and had some awesome dog work. We did notice that the ratio of hen:rooster was really skewed this season. We saw very few hens and plenty of roosters. The biggest thing we have found is that the quieter you are and the better the dogs are you will get your limit. When hunting in CRP we have found that if you stop for a few seconds the birds will flush, nervous I guess. We were hunting behind hunters as well and we found our limit.

The only birds we really had trouble with were the sharpies but we figured them out pretty quickly.

We have quit using the beepers and have taken off any collars that jingle and the birds hold much better. We noticed that the birds were flushing ahead of the dogs any time the beepers were on.

It may be that us Southerner's need to show you fellas how it's done. We had our best year ever. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't kid yourself but like everything else common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope not really they have held tight all year ill find out this weekend if they are spooky


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

they weren't bad around the Wishek area on Thursday thru Saturday, but very spooky today


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

drdeerhunter said:


> Went down around the Lisbon area on Friday lookin for some birds and we couldnt get with in 100 yrds of them, is everybody having this problem or is it just me.


Yes have been hunting birds down in that area and with the nice weather and the hunting pressure the birds are very spooky, we need some snow so they won't run so much.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i went hunting down by Draper SD and we were walking some grass and they were piling out of the field ahead of us like there was no tommrow the blockers got alot of shooting but they seem a little spooky but the land we hunted had been hunted 4 weeks in a row so what do you accept.


----------

